# US plane performance chart (for image only)



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

This chart is too large to put in a thread and be able to easily discuss it, so I'm making this thread specifically to hold the image and will link to it from other threads.

The image comes from  Marks Web Space which appears to be a personal webspace (associated with an ISP account). For this reason I'm
not linking to it as bandwidth might be an issue and perminance of such items is always limited. I highly suggest anyone interested in this kind of
data copy the info to your own machines as offline content or by saving the images.

I know this info is hard to read, but most of it is readable. It comes from the Vought Heritage Museum in Dallas Texas courtesy of Dick Atkins as noted on Mark's page.

=S=

Lunatic

*Note: It is not intended that anyone
should reply in this thread!*

*US Plane Performance Chart*


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Am I gonna get in trouble now that Ive replied to RG's thread????

Seeing how Im a moderator, I dont think so.....

***Clasps hands over head, shakes in triumphant manner***


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh shit! I posted!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 15, 2005)

Whaddya know, so did I...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

haha i didn't..............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I was not going to but now that yall did, why the hell not!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

hey we didn't post, i explicitly stated i didn't post..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Hehe, I shall lock ye thread...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHA, I unlocked it......

There once was a man from Nantucket, 
Whose D*ck was so long he could S*ck it....
He said with a Grin, as he wiped off his Chin,
"If my Ear were a C*nt I would F*ck It!!!"

Now I'll relock the thread...


----------

